# your favorite xm stations



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

mine are


6- 60s on 6
8-80s on 8 
30 hitlist 
-48 sqizzz this channel rocks 
-54 lucy i like 90s rock 
62 suite 62 
64 the groove 
65 the ryhme 
-67 the city 
-68 the heat 
-71 watercolors Nice smooth jazz
-81 bpm 
-175homeplate baseball updates 
-202 o&a


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Some of your faves are mine too. Watercolors, 60's on 6, Homeplate. Also 70's on 7.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

1)Escape
2)Watercolors
3)Enlighten
4)Us Country
5)Bluegrass Junction
6)Audiovisions
7)The Weather Channel
8)Fox News
9)Emergency 247
10)Cinemagic


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My Top 20. Hard Rock, Jocks of Shock, Comedy of sorts, and lots of Sports. 

Liquid Metal
Squizz
Bone Yard
Big Tracks
Lucy
Enlighten
The Message
BPM
The System
Watercolors
Flight 26
The 60s

The Virus
NHL Home Ice
MLB Home Plate
ESPN Radio
XM Comedy 
America Right
Fox News
Fox News Talk


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

steve you know the system is going away even if they dont merge


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

look in the pdf file for the merger of channels 

all the other xm stuff is there but the system is getting dropped


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know it's absent from the PDF, for whatever reason, but I'll wait for an official announcement. I do not believe it will removed, electronica is a major part of EDM, so no The System isn't going anywhere.


----------



## macdawg (Mar 10, 2007)

62 Suite 
64 The Groove
65 The Ryhme
67 The City
169 The Power
71 Watercolors
Air America
ESPN Radio
MLB (Indian Games)
CNN
80's


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

70's on 7
U.S. Country
The Heart
Sunny


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Guess i'd have to go with 

Fred
Ethel
Lucy
The Loft
80's on 8
XM Public Radio
and the Comedy Channels


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

Lucy
Fred
Fox News
Fungus
Laugh USA
Radio Classics
America Right (at least from the WSJ This Morning through Laura Ingraham)
NCAA Football pbp
MLB Baseball pbp

At Christmastime, Special XMas jumps to the top of the list.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

80's
90's
The Heart
The Blend
Flight 26
XM Hitlist
Big Tracks
Suite 62
Watercolors
The Move
BPM
The System
Chrome
Chill

Christmas time
Holly
Holiday Traditions


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Deep Tracks
Starbucks (unfortunately) XM Cafe
The Loft
Real Jazz
Beyond Jazz
Classics
Pops


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I mostly listen to either beyond jazz (72) with the loft and deep tracks the bulk of the rest of my ilstening


----------



## koko (Aug 17, 2007)

Fungus 53
Lucy
Ethel
Fred
and oddly enough...Willie's Place XM13.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> I know it's absent from the PDF, for whatever reason, but I'll wait for an official announcement. I do not believe it will removed, electronica is a major part of EDM, so no The System isn't going anywhere.


Yes, it is completely true. I contacted the program director for The System (Zoltar). He has confirmed that The System will indeed be dropped if the merger goes through.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

XM202 - The Virus


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I may be old I like to listen to Classic Radio on XM RADIO.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Big Tracks
Top Tracks
80's on 8
Boneyard
Deep Tracks
Fox News
The Virus
XM Traffic (210 for Boston)


----------

